# Overclocked Premium Account



## tylerand

Can it only be sent through paypal.


----------



## alan_14

can I send a money order?


----------



## alan_14

don't mean to double post, but this the only way it'll bring it up to your attention Admin. May we send Money Orders?
edit: I guess it didn't catch your attention


----------



## beaverdam

OoOOOO now I know where the folding prize money is going









edit: can i just pass on the folding prize money just to get the max upgrade from that ( think its a 3 month thing )


----------



## alan_14

so will you accept MO's?


----------



## Chopes

Give him time to respond.

PS: try sending a pm


----------



## alan_14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopes*
Give him time to respond.

PS: try sending a pm

i already sent a pm....


----------



## ?hinossi

payment sent to "Shogun Interactive Enterprises"

whoa whoa whoa, I'm a ninja, the shogun is my enemy. I WANT MY MONEY BACK!!










P.S. you should do an Overclocked Accts only section. Where we can secretly laugh at those who have stock accts


----------



## admin

- We can accept money orders for the 6 month option only.
- Yes, [email protected] Prize money will work too.

We will honor the special for everyone who posted above. Simply PM me or send payment through PayPal.

We should have everything setup within the week.


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

Hmm.... what is the Chatroom? Java? Flash? IRC?


----------



## admin

Flash


----------



## POGE

PM sent.


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

Both good and Bad.. 1> Nearly impossible to hack, 2> i can make the java applet ones... but not the Flash ones.... yet.


----------



## admin

Update: We will also give anyone with 1,000 rep and 1 year at Overclock.net under their belts complementary Overclocked status.

_This is subject to change at any time







_


----------



## Mr. Mumbles

I better get crackin


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

1k REP! :eek whats the catch? oh right... $35 ... american....


----------



## POGE

I like the idea of a overclocked members only forum...


----------



## alan_14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *POGE*

PM sent.


me too


----------



## Torched-Geek

i wanna buy 1000 reps


----------



## POGE

Help people.







Its free.


----------



## Torched-Geek

i been here constantly for 2 months already only 2 flames


----------



## alan_14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

- We can accept money orders for the 6 month option only.
- Yes, [email protected] Prize money will work too.

We will honor the special for everyone who posted above. Simply PM me or send payment through PayPal.

We should have everything setup within the week.


awesome...


----------



## beaverdam

:d


----------



## Burn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Admin*

Update: We will also give anyone with 1,000 rep and 1 year at Overclock.net under their belts complementary Overclocked status.


Admin, how long is this valid for?


----------



## Chopes

I belive this is ongoing, for so until further notice, aka forever, most likely.


----------



## admin

Public screening of chat is now open







We will close it within a day or so. This open public test is simply to measure server load









*Try it out: http://www.overclock.net/chat/flashchat.php*


----------



## Burn

admin, how can we get in? I tried signing in with my overclock.net account, and it didn't work. Is it supposed to work for "stock" members?


----------



## admin

It is. Just a moment. Let me try something else.


----------



## admin

Try now?


----------



## clueless-oc

by public test does that include people who dont have the new package?


----------



## wowza

This may seem like a bad idea, but to spruce up the idea, how about a reserved spot on both the CS:S server and the BF2 server for the 1 year people?


----------



## Inquisitor

Nope, its still down admin.


----------



## Burn

Still down


----------



## dex100

still down but looks great, I'll have to get this (can I make a paypal Account with just my bank info and being 14?) once I get a job it'll be easy to pay for it


----------



## beaverdam

i cant get in either just a blank page....


----------



## admin

Works now


----------



## beaverdam

nope still blank page... I use firefox soo.... would that cuase problems? any software i need?


----------



## Jori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dex100*

still down but looks great, I'll have to get this (can I make a paypal Account with just my bank info and being 14?) once I get a job it'll be easy to pay for it


I had my mom do it and added my e-mail account to the paypal account







.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beaverdam*

nope still blank page... I use firefox soo.... would that cuase problems? any software i need?


All you need is Flash


----------



## tylerand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Torched-Geek*

i been here constantly for 2 months already only 2 flames










Ive been here constantly for a very long time and still have no flames







.


----------



## beaverdam

blah no work with foxfire this sucks. I can get it to work kinda with IE and I dont like IE. I even tried JAP with foxfire and no luck


----------



## admin

What version of FF? I have tested using the last 3 FF versions with success.


----------



## POGE

He might be using the beta. Admin I pmed you requesting you to send me a paypal request.. I cant send money without one.


----------



## Burn

Looks great admin. 5 Thumbs up!


----------



## beaverdam

well I think using JAP is out of the question with the chat room. Foxfire I used is tied into that program ( I like random ip addies ) And I can get it to run with IE as long as JAP is not running. And yes I think it was beta. I dl it off the website


----------



## dex100

but can I use my bacnk account? my parents wouldn't let me use theres


----------



## tdunks

Ive paid for it. BTW admin why dont you run an IRC server? then you can have as many channels as you want and you can have a client from internet too. Make passworded channels for the overclocked members.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

FYI, i went ot rigshowcase.com, and i got a free upgrade to overclocker? is that normal?

EDIT: you should also get a TeamSpeak server (any old computer), download TS server, and TS client

goteamspeak.com


----------



## beaverdam

Gonna bump this cuz there are a few active meberes on. Give it a try it works nice









http://www.overclock.net/chat/flashchat.php

The more people that use it the more likely we can keep it open


----------



## Rpg_pro

Just an idea, why not add a @overclock.net email to paying members?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg_pro*

Just an idea, why not add a @overclock.net email to paying members?










Good idea. Done









Each person will also get a 10MB email account at Overclocking.net


----------



## klnospicy

well that livechat work now but wheres everyone??
one more thing!! if we stay here for more than a year will we atuomacticly upgrade to the overclocked acount?? or we have to do something to upgrade?? 
anyway good work and thats great!!


----------



## admin

You need 1,000 reps too









As of right now, it's not an automated process to be upgraded. It should be soon though


----------



## slow'puter

I have sent my payment for a year. I encourage others to do so.


----------



## klnospicy

so if i send my paymemt now when can i upgrade the account??


----------



## -Jeppe-

I got to get paypal so that I can join


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klnospicy*

so if i send my paymemt now when can i upgrade the account??


Within the week it will be ready. Your month starts as soon as we are ready - not when you send payment


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

You need 1,000 reps too









As of right now, it's not an automated process to be upgraded. It should be soon though










How about 2000 reps and just under a year? Haha just kidding.


----------



## POGE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

How about 2000 reps and just under a year? Haha just kidding.










Bigval your special. You dont even have 2K reps anyway.


----------



## MAXX

So if you pay for the acount you automaticly get 1K rep points. If thats the case then a noob could get the acount and people would be like he knows his stuff, when he really does not.


----------



## admin

No. You do not get any extra reps


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

Ummm, Just a Thought, if you DO actually appliy tha 1k Rep, invert the colour scheming of the flame, 1k of sub Reps = 1







<<one of them, but invert the colouring.

then you could distuingish the difference


----------



## MAXX

Quote:



No. You do not get any extra reps










Ok Good.

Quote:



Ummm, Just a Thought, if you DO actually appliy tha 1k Rep, invert the colour scheming of the flame, 1k of sub Reps = 1







<<one of them, but invert the colouring.

then you could distuingish the difference


Good idea.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleepy Dude..*

Ummm, Just a Thought, if you DO actually appliy tha 1k Rep, invert the colour scheming of the flame, 1k of sub Reps = 1







<<one of them, but invert the colouring.

then you could distuingish the difference


You can not buy reps


----------



## bentrinh

Don't give too much stuff for the overclocked accounts, or oc.net might not be free anymore.


----------



## dex100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *POGE*

Bigval your special. You dont even have 2K reps anyway.










give it A day or 2 and he will....


----------



## Chopes

Basicly what admin was saying if you have 1k reps its free, to my understanding.


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *POGE*

Bigval your special. You dont even have 2K reps anyway.










But I will









Chopes, you need 1000 reps AND a year on the forum.


----------



## adas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chopes*

Basicly what admin was saying if you have 1k reps its free, to my understanding.


Yes, but you have to have been a member for a year already also


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentrinh*

Don't give too much stuff for the overclocked accounts, or oc.net might not be free anymore.


The core of Overclock.net will always be free


----------



## tdunks

When will the accounts be upgraded and when will we be notified of our email info? I am one of the ones who paid and im proud of it


----------



## Burn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

But I will









Chopes, you need 1000 reps AND a year on the forum.


Yeah Val, you still need a year on the forum. Don't worry, it'll come around soon enough. Now, for getting those other ~250 reps...


----------



## tdunks

The chat isn't putting up the messages for a while it lags ALOT!


----------



## tylerand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdunks*

The chat isn't putting up the messages for a while it lags ALOT!


Ya i find if you stay on the chat for a long time it tends to lag but when you first get on its quik.


----------



## beaverdam

man come on guys How many of you guys use the chat client?
its here for you that dont know that there is one
http://www.overclock.net/chat/flashchat.php

if we dont use it its not gonna stay there for long


----------



## tdunks

Admin, Any estimate when we will get the email, Image hosting, And custom user title?
Also, does the payment time start when we sent it in or when we get the features?


----------



## admin

Accounts setup trough PayPal have been upgraded









I will just need your email address that you signed up at RigShowcase.com with to upgrade your account there. Please PM me with that.

I will then reply back your overclocking.net email address login information









This entire process will be automated asap


----------



## Burn

Those postbit flames look very cool!


----------



## Malachor

I didnt bother reading through the pages but can we have the ability to sell in the Sell/Trade part of the Forum without the reps. It would be nice ya can get more people to buy a OCed account.


----------



## Chopes

You will always need 75 reps. Thats the whole point of the rep requirement...


----------



## hednik

K i sent some money from paypal and my email addy from my rirshowcase account. Will you all send me some confirmation to my email addy? Thanks and always gald to help out


----------



## Inspire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hednik*

K i sent some money from paypal and my email addy from my rirshowcase account. Will you all send me some confirmation to my email addy? Thanks and always gald to help out










Hi,








Your account is currently ''Overclocked''!








Congrats, Glad to have you on-board!








Thanks, -Inspire


----------



## watertown1978

you take money orders? I dont like paypal.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The Overclocked Account is an Excellent Idea Admin so welldone and thanks.


----------



## CyberDruid

If you are still offering an Overclocked Acccount to those of us with 1000+ reps and over a year at the forum I would like to apply....I spent all my money on computers...or else I'd buy in--did not realise this was an option until Ropey clued me....

Thanks in Advance

CyberD


----------



## admin

You will automatically be upgraded at exactly 1 year after your registration date (a few more days for you!)


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

You will automatically be upgraded at exactly 1 year after your registration date (a few more days for you!)











Wooooooooot!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*

Wooooooooot!










Not long to wait


----------



## tuK

wow its nice to hear that good luck!


----------



## pcharouz

do you still need 1000reps? this is nutz, it should be like a 100 or something


----------



## born2killU

I was Just gonna ask that


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcharouz*
do you still need 1000reps? this is nutz, it should be like a 100 or something

250 reps and 1 year. Link below









Link


----------



## jNSKkK

Does the rep requirement for an overclocked account change now that the rep powers have been decreased, etc?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*
Does the rep requirement for an overclocked account change now that the rep powers have been decreased, etc?

I would say the terms of it will HAVE changed. When the REP system was changed i had 990 REPS and still had an overclocked account. So im thinking something may be different.


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*

Does the rep requirement for an overclocked account change now that the rep powers have been decreased, etc?


See post #93 directly above yours for the info. Those who already earned their complementary accounts yet do not meet the new rep requirement will not lose their accounts.


----------



## KSIMP88

OK, I have requirements, how do I get the overclocked account?


----------



## Taeric

You have the flame icon in your postbit already, so you have an overclocked account.









I belive if you purchased it prior to reaching the threshold, you will retain your account at no additional cost (read: no yearly renewal) as long as this remains a perk for well established members.


----------



## KSIMP88

I just finished PMing bigval, lol
How do I get the rigshowcase "expansion" and the email?


----------



## Taeric

Any of the extra perks that don't automatically get set up have to be set up manually by admin. Just drop him a PM, and he'll get to it as soon as possible.


----------



## KSIMP88

I still don't have my email


----------



## Taeric

Again, admin has to set this stuff up manually. He hasn't been around, so you don't yet have it. I'm guessing he'll have a heck of a backlog to work through when he gets back, so it may be a while.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taeric*
Again, admin has to set this stuff up manually. He hasn't been around, so you don't yet have it. I'm guessing he'll have a heck of a backlog to work through when he gets back, so it may be a while.

Oh, isn't he on vacation?


----------



## admin

We are having a 3 day sale on Overclocked accounts. If you subscribe, we will manually double the duration.


----------



## atomicfission92

oh wow. nice!!


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

I just sent my payment









How long does it take to get it applied?


----------



## atomicfission92

Guess not that long lol


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
We are having a 3 day sale on Overclocked accounts. If you subscribe, we will manually double the duration.









2 days left!


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Get them while they are hot guys, they are great !


----------



## splat00n

What in the world is this? What can you do with an overclock account? just have an e-mail,image hosting, and private chat lol?


----------



## atomicfission92

plus you are helping to support the community


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splat00n* 
What in the world is this? What can you do with an overclock account? just have an e-mail,image hosting, and private chat lol?

More PM storage, custom user title, overclocked.net email address using gmail interface with pop3 access and increased image storage at RigShowcase.com.


----------



## tubnotub1

Hey admin, just noticed that the 3 day sale was over when I ordered my overclocked account, however, it still says you get double the time in the first post. Might wanna change that. Anyways, just wondering how long it usually takes for overclocked status to get applied to an account. Thanks for the info!


----------



## tubnotub1

Errmm, bump?


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubnotub1* 
Hey admin, just noticed that the 3 day sale was over when I ordered my overclocked account, however, it still says you get double the time in the first post. Might wanna change that. Anyways, just wondering how long it usually takes for overclocked status to get applied to an account. Thanks for the info!

You gotta PM admin with your details to get the status setup

Once I PMed him and he was online I was oced within minutes

Did you give him you details in the paypal transaction?

You need to give him your member name + rigshowcase email


----------



## BarneyBadAss

Why can't I create a new thread??? Am I waiting for something? I have a question and I've done some noodeling around on this site and thus far have not been able to find what I'm after.

TIA

---Barney


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarneyBadAss* 
Why can't I create a new thread??? Am I waiting for something? I have a question and I've done some noodeling around on this site and thus far have not been able to find what I'm after.

TIA

---Barney

Hi barney







You need to verify your mail first.


----------



## CWell1337

Yes. Go to your email address that you entered and verify. Then you'll be set.


----------



## korndog2003

gah I want one


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *korndog2003* 
gah I want one

Buy one then


----------



## TooFAST4YOU

This is so lame I hate hackers Otherwise it'd be free to me *** I had clearly that much until janurary of 2006 on my birthday even Stupid hackers.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TooFAST4YOU*


This is so lame I hate hackers Otherwise it'd be free to me *** I had clearly that much until janurary of 2006 on my birthday even Stupid hackers.


what are you complaining about??


----------



## Kopi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Complementary "Ongoing" Access = Free to anyone with 250 rep and have been at Overclock.net for 1 year.


Does this mean 250 rep AND 1 year? Or 250 rep/one year?


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


Does this mean 250 rep AND 1 year? Or 250 rep/one year?


its for people with 250 rep and have been here a year.


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


Does this mean 250 rep AND 1 year? Or 250 rep/one year?


Yes you must have been here for at least 1 year and have 250rep


----------



## d3daiM

Hmm...

I seriously think we should reconsider the name change issue..


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3DAiM*


Hmm...

I seriously think we should reconsider the name change issue..


What Issue?


----------



## BrinNutz

Is it still the buy whatever and get double the time you pay for admin? Cuz I'm thinking about buying...LOL


----------



## bentrinh

Yay 250 rep and 2 years


----------



## noshibby

i bought an account two days ago and it still hasnt taken effect, whats going on?


----------



## UberN00B

admin is very busy with what he does, just be patient.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

You may need to wait a little bit for admin/arsenik to update your account.


----------



## noshibby

...but two days honestly, especially when someone said a few hours


----------



## sniperscope

Yeah I reckon admin just cba XD

It cant take too much effort


----------



## gonX

Guys, do you ever read admin's profile? It says it's 3 weeks (or that's what I think it said...) ago he were online...


----------



## noshibby

your right, and thats rediculous becuase isnt admin more than one person


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noshibby* 
your right, and thats rediculous becuase isnt admin more than one person

Admin is Admin, and Admin is Nick.
Noone else.


----------



## gravity

I even got a picture of admin


----------



## noshibby

well that just sucks


----------



## gravity

You could try to email or PM him and Arsenik...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

ADMIN Is Very Busy at the moment with Business and such. He has a Life too attend to aswel Guys...You will Have to be patient.

Cheers


----------



## noshibby

easy with the huge print enterprise, i understand admin is busy, but shouldnt there be more than just one person who takes care of that, and there is arsenik so.... and i was simply saying im a little upeasy that it has taken two days when someone told me a few hours


----------



## The Pook

Quote:

Complementary "Ongoing" Access = Free to anyone with 250 rep and have been at Overclock.net for 1 year.
2 more months here.


----------



## stargate125645

I really don't want another e-mail account, and don't need a RigShowcase account, but I am interested in being able to change my title. $5 seems a bit much for that. Perhaps a lower cost for that purpose, or some other benefits instead under a different feature set?


----------



## Robilar

I'll be eligible for the overclocked account as well. Just need 4 more reps


----------



## AKAeric

How long would it take to get my account 'overclocked'? Will it even happen with Admin not here? I needs me some more RigShowCase.com bandwidth, =)


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKAeric* 
How long would it take to get my account 'overclocked'? Will it even happen with Admin not here? I needs me some more RigShowCase.com bandwidth, =)

Unfortunately, admin has sole access to setting that kind of stuff up fully. You'll just need to be patient until he returns.


----------



## AKAeric

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## blade007

so if u get more than 250 reps, u get this free without having to pay $35/yr?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


so if u get more than 250 reps, u get this free without having to pay $35/yr?


Correct.

1 year of membership and 250 reps = free overclocked account.


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Correct.

1 year of membership and 250 reps = free overclocked account.


huh? 1 year *AND*?

so u cant get an account till' u reach 250 reps?


----------



## mahtareika

You could pay the little amount of money and have one today.


----------



## blade007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mahtareika*


You could pay the little amount of money and have one today.


oh i c i think that 'AND" was jus a misprint, cause u only hav 44 reps

iuno, is it worth it..


----------



## blade007

if u have 250 reps u get a 1 year membership for free, and for every 250 more reps, u get another year; am i correct


----------



## Skullzaflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


oh i c i think that 'AND" was jus a misprint, cause u only hav 44 reps

iuno, is it worth it..


buying it doesnt give you rep, the free way of having an OCed account is being a member for 1 yr and having 250 rep. the way that costs is any time here, any rep, you get the OCed account as soon as you pay or within 5 minutes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


if u have 250 reps u get a 1 year membership for free, and for every 250 more reps, u get another year; am i correct


no, if you have been a member for 1 yr, and have 250+ rep you get the OCed account forever


----------



## mahtareika

I have to say it's more than worth it for me. I play on the game servers and get help and more here almost daily. This site has educated in overclocking.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


if u have 250 reps u get a 1 year membership for free, and for every 250 more reps, u get another year; am i correct


I worded that poorly.









After you have been a member of Overclock.net for one year _and_ have 250 reps, your account is Overclocked for free, for as long as you keep it.

So, in your case, if you had 250 reps by Jun of 2008, you could request a lifetime Overclocked account for free.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade007*


dont u already get free access to their game servers; and wat games do they host


Yes. CSS and BF2.


----------



## Sideburns

you will barely notice the difference with overl****ed accounts when you're a noob...other than rig showcase (I've nver used it lol)...but once you get to be a vet, you will like the increased PM space. It used to be 1000 rep and a year...that's how I got mine...lol. but, this was a long time ago.


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 
I have to say it's more than worth it for me. I play on the game servers and get help and more here almost daily. This site has educated in overclocking.

honestly.... how has it benefited you..... do you really have 2000 private messages? you haven't even set a custom user title haha


----------



## Teh Evil Cupcake

One question about this, I've seen several people post for sale threads without the required number of reps, but they had overclocked accounts. Does an overclocked account let you post in the for sale section?


----------



## Taeric

An overclocked account itself is not relevant to the For Sale requirements because anyone can purchase one. However, if someone earned an overclocked account under the old rep system and now has less than 35 reps (a bit of stretch since the old threshold was 1000 reps if I remember correctly, which equates to an average rep power of around 28), then that would be convincing evidence that they exceeded the old 75 rep requirement.

See the sticky in the for sale forum as to how the old and new systems relate.

Just a heads up, the grandfathering from the old system to the new is not a permanent thing. We did not want to take privileges away from members who had previously earned them, but there has been enough time for members to earn their 35 reps under the new system. Sooner or later, the grandfathering will expire and only members that currently have 35+ reps will be permitted to post in those sections. Please consider this fair warning.


----------



## tankman12

I am almost at 2 yrs but, unfortunately still 198 reps short. Must...help...more...people.

I guess I could just buy one but that is just wayy too easy.


----------



## AKAeric

I never got the email about setting up the overclock.net email address. Do I need to PM someone about it?


----------



## admin

If you have not been setup with your earned or purchased Overclocked account, please re-PM me and we will get it setup asap. Sorry for the delays!

admin


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hello, I am curious how one takes advantage of the email and change of name options? Thanks.


----------



## admin

Just a reminder that if you have earned an Overclocked account and have not been upgraded yet, please do PM me.


----------



## s1rrah

I'm due a comp'd OCN email account (via the rep/time aspect) but really don't need it ...

Lord knows ... I've got three seperate email accounts already for pete's sake!

Can I, in a samaritan-like fashion, donate to somebody else?


----------



## bluedevil

Me still no gotz email...


----------



## arekieh

extra 5 bucks in my paypal, might as well give it a shot

and how does this work, do i pm u my info like the [email protected] i want?>


----------



## arekieh

to anyone wondering wether or not they should get this,
they so should,
just teh 2000 pm inbox thing is worth it,
im already at 94 pm's and ive only been on these forums for i think 5 days now


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


to anyone wondering wether or not they should get this,
they so should,
just teh 2000 pm inbox thing is worth it,
im already at 94 pm's and ive only been on these forums for i think 5 days now


not everyone is that popular, some of us like to avoid the limelight.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i cant wait till i get 250 rep and be here a year. that will be awsome.


----------



## arekieh

lol srry its not (popular) by any means, im new to the forums, but the reason i have so money is from the market place forums,
ive bought two games and im negotiating for a vid card,
so it goes back and forth pretty quick


----------



## MrSpock2002

Do you accept credit card payments through paypal? (The kind you can make with no paypal account?) I've private messaged the Admin but its been many days now with NO reply. /Sigh


----------



## arekieh

yes u pay through paypal so u can use a cc


----------



## Jacko87

Is there a way to just donate without having all this fancy overclocked account BS (good for some people, but I don't need it)? This site has helped me a lot and I'd like to just donate and not waste any of your time and resources setting up my site e-mail and pm system that I really don't need.


----------



## arekieh

than buy an OC'ed account,
and when he pm's u for the email just say u dont want it


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


yes u pay through paypal so u can use a cc


No. I want to be able to pay using paypal with no paypal account. Tons of merchants do this. Wondering if OCN is one of them. I can not and will not have a paypal account.


----------



## arekieh

yai know what ur talking about,
when u go to it, it takes u to the page, where it says please sign in, theres an option there to input ur cc info, unless they changed that when they updated there site


----------



## kpo6969

Could someone pm me on how to set-up email acct? paid for 6 months. Thanks


----------



## arekieh

Wait for a week,
if u dont recieve a pm from admin,
u pm him


----------



## kpo6969

Thanks, I did that too.


----------



## Jacko87

Yeah I donated like a week and a half ago and still no overclocked account. Admin doesn't seem to be on much anymore...I don't see why he doesn't promote someone trustworthy to a secondary admin to help out with stuff like this in his absence.

EDIT: Well his profile said he was on yesterday but last time I checked it had been a few weeks since he was on.


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacko87*


I don't see why he doesn't promote someone trustworthy to a secondary admin to help out with stuff like this in his absence.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...me-2008-a.html

He's one step ahead of you.









Problems like this should not happen in the future once everything gets enacted. At one time there was an automated sign up procedure for overclocked accounts, but something happened to it, which has contributed to the recent delays. That system should be back in place soon as well.


----------



## kpo6969

That's good to hear, what about in the meantime?
post #181
won't inquire again, will wait, Thanks


----------



## kpo6969

Just checking in.


----------



## Duckydude

Okay I have earned my overclocked account, how would I go about getting it set up? Should I just PM admin?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

can someone explain the procedure with me?

Do I just send the money via paypal with my forum name and email address? Or do I need to sign up somewhere first?

I got kinda confused when it says "same email address as riggedshowcase.com" or whatever.


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
Okay I have earned my overclocked account, how would I go about getting it set up? Should I just PM admin?

Some portions of the earned accounts are set up automatically. For example, I see the flame in your postbit. That should also trigger the change to your name in the who's online list as well as bump your PM limit. You will need to PM admin with your preferred e-mail username to get that set up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
can someone explain the procedure with me?

Do I just send the money via paypal with my forum name and email address? Or do I need to sign up somewhere first?

I got kinda confused when it says "same email address as riggedshowcase.com" or whatever.

For purchased accounts, everything is manual at this point in time. An automated system is in the works (we had one in the past, but it got fried in one of the upgrades). Anyway, send payment via PayPal to the address listed above (should be [email protected]) to start the process. Since everything is manual at this point, there's a bit of extra burden on you to nag us to get things set up. I can manually do the things I listed above (the automated stuff for the earned accounts) if you send me a copy of the PayPal confirmation. Admin will be the one to set up the e-mail account.

Things should be fully automated soon. Getting the new server configured and in service is the top priority at the moment since it pretty much effects everyone and every feature of the site, but things like getting the sign up process automated again is in the next tier of priorities after the server.


----------



## darkninja420

i ordered finally







give meh tha powah admin


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


i ordered finally







give meh tha powah admin











Ditto ^___^


----------



## TaiDinh

admin, do I have to send you any information to receive my free overclocked account?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
admin, do I have to send you any information to receive my free overclocked account?

Just a wee bit of work involved.









- PM admin alerting us of your milestone
- Make sure to include your RigShowcase.com email address if you want this account to be upgraded too
- In about 72 hours, your Overclocked account will be fully setup and you should receive a PM with your Overclocked.net email address login info.

Now, I assume that Taeric is on on the procedures now, so I would drop the note to him.


----------



## admin

We will have a ticket system setup tonight or tomorrow. More details to come


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
We will have a ticket system setup tonight or tomorrow. More details to come









Sounds good!









I didn't see your post before I PMed you. ><"


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


Could someone pm me on how to set-up email acct? paid for 6 months. Thanks


above from *12/11/07*
???
pm'd admin, etc, no acknowledgement of any kind of message received
Thanks


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


above from *12/11/07*
???
pm'd admin, etc, no acknowledgement of any kind of message received
Thanks


The ticket system admin mentioned a few posts above has been set up - please post your request here and it will be taken care of by one of our admins:

http://www.overclock.net/projectpost...ue&projectid=3

Sorry it has taken so long for you.


----------



## kpo6969

Thanks


----------



## arekieh

Got overclocked account for second time 3months FTW ticket submitted


----------



## Kilzon

Just signed up


----------



## HatesFury

Question:

Quote:



Pricing
1 Month = $5.00
3 Months = $12.50
6 Months = $20.00
1 Year = $35.00
Complementary "Ongoing" Access = Free to anyone with 250 rep and have been at Overclock.net for 1 year.


Complementary "Ongoing" Acess.... could i get more clarification on this. I just hit 250 reps (yay me







) and someone said something about a free overclock account, so i started looking around. The wording here makes it appear that the perk of $250.00 rep is no "renewal" fee, and not a free account (which is fine my me).

Also if it is as i've deduced, is there a "required" starting package before you get the benefit of "auto renewal" such as you must puchase 1year the first time?

Just curious.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HatesFury*


Question:

Complementary "Ongoing" Acess.... could i get more clarification on this. I just hit 250 reps (yay me







) and someone said something about a free overclock account, so i started looking around. The wording here makes it appear that the perk of $250.00 rep is no "renewal" fee, and not a free account (which is fine my me).

Also if it is as i've deduced, is there a "required" starting package before you get the benefit of "auto renewal" such as you must puchase 1year the first time?

Just curious.


You do in fact get a free account. Just PM admin and he will set you up. It's free of charge and last as long as your are a member here.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


You do in fact get a free account. Just PM admin and he will set you up. It's free of charge and last as long as your are a member here.


Correct, expect now we have set up a ticket system within our Tech Issues script to handle all Overclocked Account related inquiries.









http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Correct, expect now we have set up a ticket system within our Tech Issues script to handle all Overclocked Account related inquiries.









http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3


very nice setup. request submitted.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Correct, expect now we have set up a ticket system within our Tech Issues script to handle all Overclocked Account related inquiries.









http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3

To expand on what Chipp is saying for future inquiries,

1) Click on "Post New Task" in the overclock.net ticket system section.
2) Example of title "Overclock.net account"
3) Fill in your request for your free account
4) Make sure to choose the catergory "Overclocked Account" and you should receive a confirmation from either Taeric or admin in the next few days.


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
To expand on what Chipp is saying for future inquiries,

1) Click on "Post New Task" in the overclock.net ticket system section.
2) Example of title "Overclock.net account"
3) Fill in your request for your free account
4) Make sure to choose the catergory "Overclocked Account" and you should receive a confirmation from either Taeric or admin in the next few days.









Yeah the ticket system was plenty simple enough to meander my way through.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HatesFury*


Yeah the ticket system was plenty simple enough to meander my way through.


Wasn't directed to question your abilities, but merely to help others wondering what they are suppose to do when requesting inquiries


----------



## Semper Fidelis

So, by the complimentary ongoing access, does that mean I have to buy it first, and it continues after that, or do I just get it when I hit 250 rep?


----------



## tankman12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


You do in fact get a free account. Just PM admin and he will set you up. It's free of charge and last as long as your are a member here.


Heres your answer Semper Fi. You will get it free and clear no strings attached, except you have to stay a member


----------



## Semper Fidelis

And this is after I hit 250 rep/1 year being here?

Also, when you say "stay a member," is there some sort of activity requirement that I need to maintain?


----------



## NEvolution

You have to hit 250 rep and have been a member for 1 year.

And your status remains for the time that you are a member here. Given that you don't get banned, removed, etc.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
You have to hit 250 rep and have been a member for 1 year.

And your status remains for the time that you are a member here. Given that you don't get banned, removed, etc.

Oh, I see, thanks.


----------



## THESWAT

hey im new here


----------



## The_Rocker

Damn, i still got a while to go yet


----------



## prosser13

Your nearly there









Bet you'll hit 250 rep way before a year...I remember I did









Speaking of which, I really should get an OCed account







:


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Your nearly there









Bet you'll hit 250 rep way before a year...I remember I did









Speaking of which, I really should get an OCed account







:

You do... have an overclocked account







Watch the little flame in your postbit.


----------



## prosser13

Ah, but look at the colour of my name


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Ah, but look at the colour of my name









Make a ticket in the Overclock.net Site Technical Issues section


----------



## Taeric

It's not a technical issue. The first post describes how to get an account set up, and it applied both to paid and earned accounts.


----------



## Crazy9000

Go to the user control panel, then select group memberships. Click on overclocked and your name will be black.


----------



## prosser13

Thanks


----------



## zmile

any free ?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Update: We will also give anyone with 1,000 rep and 1 year at Overclock.net under their belts complementary Overclocked status.

_This is subject to change at any time







_

1,000....







Long way to go here thats for sure. Unless you give it out to 10,000 posts (joke.)


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


1,000....







Long way to go here thats for sure. Unless you give it out to 10,000 posts (joke.)


You just made me get scared







It's still 250.


----------



## Taeric

I think the 1000 requirement was based on the previous rep system. The OP has all of the current info.


----------



## r!vaL

Is there a way where I can just pay a one-time fee for just the overclocked.net email account?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r!vaL*


Is there a way where I can just pay a one-time fee for just the overclocked.net email account?


Don't quote me on this - since I'm not sure, but I believe that you get the e-mail permanently when you have an overclocked account (unless you get banned)


----------



## r!vaL

So essentially, I could just pay for 1 month of Overclocked membership, get all the benefits for a month and then continue to keep the email after that month?

Is there an Admin that can give me a definite answer on this? Should I just wait for a Mod/Admin to respond or should I pm the Admin?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r!vaL*


So essentially, I could just pay for 1 month of Overclocked membership, get all the benefits for a month and then continue to keep the email after that month?

Is there an Admin that can give me a definite answer on this? Should I just wait for a Mod/Admin to respond or should I pm the Admin?


Sending a PM would most likely get you a faster answer.


----------



## r!vaL

Alright, I've sent him a PM. I hope to hear back from him soon. According to his profile:

Quote:



Last Activity: 1 Week Ago 04:00 PM


----------



## Taeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r!vaL* 
So essentially, I could just pay for 1 month of Overclocked membership, get all the benefits for a month and then continue to keep the email after that month?

No, the e-mail is a benefit of the Overclocked account and is not a permanent thing.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taeric*


No, the e-mail is a benefit of the Overclocked account and is not a permanent thing.


What if we say, signed up to paypal with it? Is there any way you guys could assist us getting it changed then?


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


What if we say, signed up to paypal with it? Is there any way you guys could assist us getting it changed then?


Most likely we could help out with that, though I'm not sure what admin options are available. My suggestion would be to keep tabs on the subscription you paid for, and if you decide not to renew at the end of your term, make appropriate arrangements such as informing friends and family of the e-mail change, change out PayPal addresses, etc. Members can also choose to reup their subscription or could reach the milestones needed for a complementary account.


----------



## True[Shot]

So once you reach 250 REP and have been at Overclock for a year, you get a permanent Overclock email?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *True[Shot]*


So once you reach 250 REP and have been at Overclock for a year, you get a permanent Overclock email?


Thats correct.







(Well, for as long as you're a member)


----------



## BLAKIE33

How can i pay for a year as if its US Dollars then $35 is only about Â£17-Â£18 .But how do i do it as your US bassed and im from the UK?Any info on this matter would be apprechated.I aint got pay pal but can sen Either US money [Which aint a great idea],Or a UK postal order, [Again i dont know weater u can cash them in the US]. So please let me know on here as soon as you get some time or pPM me.Thanks.
Well worth a few Â£Â£$$ of anyones money for the weath of great infomation on this great site.


----------



## prosser13

You'll have to use Paypal TBH - if you need a hand setting it up let me know and I'll help ya out.


----------



## mhsbrian

I purchased a 6 month subscription submitted a ticket and I haven't received anything to get my email setup.

*waits patiently*


----------



## TnB= Gir

My 6 month subscription just expired. I should get it reactivated on the 22nd of this month correct? (The 22nd will mark 1 year since I joined)

Do I need to send Admin or Taeric a PM, or will it auto activate?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


My 6 month subscription just expired. I should get it reactivated on the 22nd of this month correct? (The 22nd will mark 1 year since I joined)

Do I need to send Admin or Taeric a PM, or will it auto activate?


Try using the ticket system. Last ticket I submitted was addressed immediately. I'd send one either way- can't hurt.

EDIT: 
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3


----------



## dralb

lol, I was wondering why my 6 months hadn't run out yet. I never knew it was free after a year/250 rep.


----------



## TnB= Gir

lol. I just hope I get my grey colored name back


----------



## TnB= Gir

Bump


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


lol. I just hope I get my grey colored name back










Hmmm.....


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Bump



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Try using the ticket system. Last ticket I submitted was addressed immediately. I'd send one either way- can't hurt.

EDIT: 
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3


Did you do this?^


----------



## Marin

Darn the requirement of having to be a member of OCN for a year. Almost there...


----------



## dralb

Whats up with the gray colored name? How do I get one


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mhsbrian*


I purchased a 6 month subscription submitted a ticket and I haven't received anything to get my email setup.

*waits patiently*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


Whats up with the gray colored name? How do I get one










Complementary "Ongoing" Access = Free to anyone with 250 rep and have been at Overclock.net for 1 year.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


Complementary "Ongoing" Access = Free to anyone with 250 rep and have been at Overclock.net for 1 year.


Which he has, but no grey name.

I had the grey name when I purchased the overclocked account. I just hope I get it back when I get the free version.


----------



## dralb

Hmm, I had a paid subscription, but I don't recall if my name was gray or not. I do meet the requirements. maybe I should submit a ticket. (as if there wan't enough for them to do, lol) However, I DO want to be special


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


Hmm, I had a paid subscription, but I don't recall if my name was gray or not. I do meet the requirements. maybe I should submit a ticket. (as if there wan't enough for them to do, lol) However, I DO want to be special










1) Go here:
http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editusergroups

2)Select overclocked account

3) ?

4) Profit!!!


----------



## NrGx

Could anyone guide me as to how to use my email account?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Could anyone guide me as to how to use my email account?


https://www.google.com/a/overclocked...lcache=2&hl=en


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
https://www.google.com/a/overclocked...lcache=2&hl=en

I'm guessing I need to set it up then. Thanks anyway rep+


----------



## Monst3r

Just signed up.. Shweeet


----------



## Brutuz

If you say, sign up for a 3 month account and get the email, etc, does the email account stay after your period has expired? Just wondering since I'm setting my thunderbird account settings up and I want to know if its worth me putting my overclocked email in or not.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


If you say, sign up for a 3 month account and get the email, etc, does the email account stay after your period has expired? Just wondering since I'm setting my thunderbird account settings up and I want to know if its worth me putting my overclocked email in or not.


Originally it was not intended to be that, but I see some people still using their OCN email after they left the site.


----------



## xlastshotx

What is the









?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


What is the









?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...n-program.html


----------



## Enjoi

is there a way we can donate and somehow permantly keep the @overclock email?
i want it =]


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enjoi* 
is there a way we can donate and somehow permantly keep the @overclock email?
i want it =]

Keep donating








As I wrote further up, you might be able to keep it. It's no guarantee, but no other person will be able to use your account as long as you still have your account here.


----------



## sugarmankie

i gotz it = p


----------



## Danylu

Dam my memory is messing with me. I was under the impression that you needed 50 reps.


----------



## Marin

yay... free...


----------



## killerhz

Can we still get the overclock e-mail? I would like to sign up.


----------



## dpawl31

Just got mine, glad to donate $$ to the site.

One question... how come it's overclockED.net for the email, I thought the main name of the site is overclock.net...?
Overclock.net is the main site, and overclockING.net is a forwarded address...
OverclockED.net is a straight 404 error.

I just think it's a little wierd, like if walmart.com had email address on Walmarters.com...


----------



## Ictinike

Might I ask what is the POP3 mail server name for the Overclocked accounts?

I've tried [email protected] and [email protected] without success. I already have a gmail account so using pop.gmail.com with my same name will just get my original account.

Just asking.. My thanks for the upgrade!


----------



## prosser13

Can't you use IMAP?









The server name for that is just the standard Google one


----------



## crud81

you could actully power it with AOL, and possibly yahoo for free, but AOL sucks.


----------



## losttsol

How do I get to my overclock.net email account? I've never really used it, but might start and can't find it.


----------



## timxirish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpawl31* 
Just got mine, glad to donate $$ to the site.

One question... how come it's overclockED.net for the email, I thought the main name of the site is overclock.net...?
Overclock.net is the main site, and overclockING.net is a forwarded address...
OverclockED.net is a straight 404 error.

I just think it's a little wierd, like if walmart.com had email address on Walmarters.com...

If I had my guess, I would say it's to prevent/lower the possibility that someone could pose as having direct affiliation with Overclock.net's administration/managment/moderating team. By having the address at overclock*ed*.net, it would be a harder task to pull off.

It's crud to think that people would try it, but I've seen it happen before. Actually, the last forum I was at, we had a few guys who were banned come back with parody names of the real admins/moderators. The simple types were probably tricked, but they got taken down very quickly.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
How do I get to my overclock.net email account? I've never really used it, but might start and can't find it.

mail.overclocked.net

YGPM with your login info.


----------



## SgtSpike

So, I'm at 230 reps, and I believe you get a free account at 250...? Anyway, since I cannot receive reps as a mod, can I be set up with an overclocked account? The only thing I'm really interested in is changing my user title to something interesting.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


So, I'm at 230 reps, and I believe you get a free account at 250...? Anyway, since I cannot receive reps as a mod, can I be set up with an overclocked account? The only thing I'm really interested in is changing my user title to something interesting.










You shoulda' said something sooner!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump


----------



## ChrisB17

Do I get a overclocked email? I dont get how it works but I got over 250 reps.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Do I get a overclocked email? I dont get how it works but I got over 250 reps.


Same, I haven't figured it out.


----------



## woodpigeon4

I think so, but it's strange - there's loads of people with over 250 rep and very few seem to have overclocked accounts


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


I think so, but it's strange - there's loads of people with over 250 rep and very few seem to have overclocked accounts










Well you need to submit a ticket to get it and have to be on OCN for over a year. So some members never get around to submitting a ticket while others haven't been on for a year.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Well you need to submit a ticket to get it and have to be on OCN for over a year. So some members never get around to submitting a ticket while others haven't been on for a year.


exactly, they just need to open a ticket here if they:
1) have been a member for a year or more 2) have 250 rep or more

or

pay for an overclocked account.

tickets can be made
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
exactly, they just need to open a ticket here if they:
*1) have been a member for a year or more 2) have 250 rep or more*

or

pay for an overclocked account.

tickets can be made
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3

As far as I know, it's "and", not "or", as in been here for a year and also have 250 rep.

Quote:

Complementary "Ongoing" Access = Free to anyone with 250 rep *and* have been at Overclock.net for 1 year.
And there's no need to submit a ticket. Just do what gonX said.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
1) Go here:
http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editusergroups

2)Select overclocked account

3) ?

4) Profit!!!

+Rep to you by the way.


----------



## Chipp

You will need to create a ticket to get your email account setup for the complimentary account, but you are correct, there is no need to create a ticket if you wont be using email.


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
You will need to create a ticket to get your email account setup for the complimentary account, but you are correct, there is no need to create a ticket if you wont be using email.

Oh yeah, I completely forgot about the email.


----------



## giecsar

Here's an important question: does the email qualify as "public" ? Like [email protected], [email protected] etc


----------



## PathogenX

if you stop paying to you loose your email privilege? and wont get it back until you continue to pay?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Here's an important question: does the email qualify as "public" ? Like [email protected], [email protected] etc


Nope


----------



## giecsar

Excellent.


----------



## ghozt302

?, Why is the Email address at Overclocked.net and not Overclock.net?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump


----------



## Licht

Wish PM storage was unlimited with an overclocked account.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Licht* 
Wish PM storage was unlimited with an overclocked account.

Yeah i'd love to have like over 9000 PMs.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


Wish PM storage was unlimited with an overclocked account.


Do you really need unlimited PMs?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Do you really need unlimited PMs?

Yeah.


----------



## CrunchDude

Hey folks, I really like the site. I don't want to start by asking this in the incorrect forum, but can you just tell me if a T9900 Core 2 Duo 6MB L2 cache 1066MHz is overclockable?

I'm still new to this whole thing. The X9100 has the *same* exact specs as the T9900 above, but it's a Core 2 Extreme, and runs a little hotter, which kind of makes the T9900 a tad better I guess lol...

Thanks very much. And thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchDude* 
Hey folks, I really like the site. I don't want to start by asking this in the incorrect forum, but can you just tell me if a T9900 Core 2 Duo 6MB L2 cache 1066MHz is overclockable?

I'm still new to this whole thing. The X9100 has the *same* exact specs as the T9900 above, but it's a Core 2 Extreme, and runs a little hotter, which kind of makes the T9900 a tad better I guess lol...

Thanks very much. And thanks for the warm welcome.









This is where you would want to post that question.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/


----------



## savagebunny

Bump!


----------



## Funcrazy1

Thinking about getting a 1 year overclocked account thinking be cool to get @overclock.net lol XD


----------



## phaseshift

i'd really liek to get an account, I was wondering if we get access to the forsale section also? i mean be able to put up adds?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


i'd really liek to get an account, I was wondering if we get access to the forsale section also? i mean be able to put up adds?


Sorry for being the bearer of bad news - For Sale rights can only be obtained by reaching 35 Rep points.


----------



## Mudkip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghozt302*


?, Why is the Email address at Overclocked.net and not Overclock.net?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


Thinking about getting a 1 year overclocked account thinking be cool to get @overclock.net lol XD


Same question; overclock.net sounds better than overclocked.net


----------



## wierdo124

The idea is that your email would be "overclocked". So it's [email protected], vs a more site related overclock.net. I like it that way better. Sounds more 1337.

But uh, whoever repped me for the post, can a mod remove that? I leik Mudkipz, really? No rep should be given for that.


----------



## hondajt

I paid. But I don't want the email adress. Just trying to support the forum!


----------



## hondajt

bump.


----------



## jelly

how to gain rep tho..............


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jelly*


how to gain rep tho..............


If you help people they will give you REP. Try checking out the unanswered threads under Quick Links>Unanswered and help the people there.


----------



## Goobers

bump to help support a good community.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

so no rep points which this account ??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faisal11iraq*


so no rep points which this account ??


No, you still have Rep with an Overclock'd account. Look at my page to the left of my post, I have Rep points, and the little flame symbolizing I have an Overclocked account.


----------



## sid0972

umm...how do we overclock this account/.


----------



## xpfighter

Hello,

I would like to have Overclocked mail. But I can't use PayPal. Can I transfer the money to an account? Money transfer?


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xpfighter* 
Hello,

I would like to have Overclocked mail. But I can't use PayPal. Can I transfer the money to an account? Money transfer?

Please either e-mail Admin or PM Chipp.
Thanks.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpfighter*


Hello,

I would like to have Overclocked mail. But I can't use PayPal. Can I transfer the money to an account? Money transfer?


Paypal is likely the easiest way for all parties... The site's business arm is headquartered out of Canada, so via other payment means we'd be dealing with currency conversions. Perhaps you can try finding someone to middleman the transaction?


----------



## runeazn

man i want this gmail








needa get fast 250 rep


----------



## Wishmaker

No paypal, and wiring money from europe to the us/canada will be a hassle. The fees will cost more than the account







.

***Tee Hee Heee***


----------



## Artemis

Will this also give you access to the seller forums?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artemis* 
Will this also give you access to the seller forums?


No. The only way to gain access to post threads in the Marketplace is to accrue 35 Rep points.


----------



## Artemis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


No. The only way to gain access to post threads in the Marketplace is to accrue 35 Rep points.


Thanks, I thought so, I was just wondering.


----------



## xJumper

I want to get the 1 month membership just to try it out. Do you except credit card?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJumper*


I want to get the 1 month membership just to try it out. Do you except credit card?


Our default method of payment is PayPal - you can easily pay with credit cards through them.


----------



## xJumper

Problem is PayPal is a corrupt company and I downright refuse to deal with them after what they did to me. Holding my funds because a buyer did a charge back. He wanted to return the knife he bought off me after painting it green...


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

why i would want pay


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amdoverclocker2* 
why i would want pay

did you not read the first page of this thread?

It tells you everything you get for paying. And also keeps the site up and running.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amdoverclocker2* 
why i would want pay

Especially for those of us who deal on the marketplace a lot, OCed accounts are great. I find my 750PM inbox to be limiting sometimes, as I like to keep track of past transactions to a certain time period in case any issues come up.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xJumper* 
Problem is PayPal is a corrupt company and I downright refuse to deal with them after what they did to me. Holding my funds because a buyer did a charge back. He wanted to return the knife he bought off me after painting it green...


Paypal has had a surge of scammers this year.

Now they are punishing the customers that have given them business for years and dealt with their fees.


----------



## Wiremaster

Why can I not view the first page in this thread? It complains about prefetching or something.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
Why can I not view the first page in this thread? It complains about prefetching or something.

Would you mind posting the exact error, either copy and paste or screenshot?


----------



## Wiremaster

Well, now it's working. I get it fairly often when I click a link from the search page. I will try to reproduce the error.

Edit: I got it. I'm moving this to PMs now.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

so 250 rep gives you this for free?because i was going to purchase it but will try and get rep if i don't get 250 then ill purchase it if i need to


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy*


so 250 rep gives you this for free?because i was going to purchase it but will try and get rep if i don't get 250 then ill purchase it if i need to


Correct.







You've already been here more than a year, so that requirement is passed - if you made the rep count, you get a free lifetime subscription.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Correct.







You've already been here more than a year, so that requirement is passed - if you made the rep count, you get a free lifetime subscription.


thank you kind sir


----------



## pistons50

I think I will try and go for 250 and a 1 yr account. It seems they should offer more. Like a complimentary keychain or just something else. I got nothing against this and I love OCN that is just how I feel about it right now.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
We are having a 3 day sale on Overclocked accounts. If you subscribe, we will manually double the duration.









Anymore sales like this coming up?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Anymore sales like this coming up?









I can sure find out.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I can sure find out.










Thank you Chipp!


----------



## Chipp

Overclocked accounts are on sale, starting now, for the next 24 hours.







We're doing a short 'teaser' sale now and will have a longer one during the holidays.

If you purchase an Overclocked account within the next 24 hours, or have purchased one within the last week (some time after 12:01am on Saturday September 25th); please create a new Private Ticket including a screenshot of the time/date of your PayPal transaction and myself or The_Manual will double the length of your subscription.









You've got until 2pm EST on Sunday, October 3rd to take advantage of this deal, but watch out for more like it in the future.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Overclocked accounts are on sale, starting now, for the next 24 hours.







We're doing a short 'teaser' sale now and will have a longer one during the holidays.

If you purchase an Overclocked account within the next 24 hours, or have purchased one within the last week (some time after 12:01am on Saturday September 25th); please create a new Private Ticket including a screenshot of the time/date of your PayPal transaction and myself or The_Manual will double the length of your subscription.









You've got until 2pm EST on Sunday, October 3rd to take advantage of this deal, but watch out for more like it in the future.










Awesome Chipp! Thanks again!


----------



## squad

Wait what? it's cheaper then 5 dollars per month or? I'm lost sorry just woke up.

-Never mind, I read it from facebook >.< Double length


----------



## Volvo

I just got my OC'd acc today.

250Rep and 1 year. Time flies.

In any case, how do I access my overclock email?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


I just got my OC'd acc today.

250Rep and 1 year. Time flies.

In any case, how do I access my overclock email?


After your account is setup, go to http://mail.overclocked.net/


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


After your account is setup, go to http://mail.overclocked.net/


By setup I take it as I have the little flame postbit?

Yeap, I have that.

Gonna access the site now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


By setup I take it as I have the little flame postbit?

Yeap, I have that.

Gonna access the site now.


You need to head to the ticket system
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3

And make a ticket for an Overclocked account and then a site manager will set it up and report back on your ticket.

After that you should be able to access your Overclocked Mail


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You need to head to the ticket system
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3

And make a ticket for an Overclocked account and then a site manager will set it up and report back on your ticket.

After that you should be able to access your Overclocked Mail


Done. ^^

Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


Done. ^^

Thanks!


No problem


----------



## I am from Caspiar it sunk

Sorry, was there a "news" item I missed somehow?

(looks around, sees.... ummm.... nothing)


----------



## Draggin

Do we get any special insignia or anything?


----------



## charliehorse55

2 Questions:

a) If I buy 1 month of Overclocked account right now, but don't renew it, will I keep my overclocked account if I have 250 rep by that time? I just don't want some system script to delete my overclocked status and reset my email account/pm box.

b) Will I be able to access the email account with an IMAP interface?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I'm not sure about the answer to that first question, honestly.

The Overclocked e-mail account is Gmail-based, IIRC, so you can work with that as you normally would with any other Gmail account.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draggin*


Do we get any special insignia or anything?


You get a postbit next to the report button in the form of a small flame.







Other than that the closest you get to an insignia is the option to make your name a more gray-ish color (see Volvo's name as an example) and you can change your user title to anything you want, as long as it's within the ToS.


----------



## charliehorse55

Another question: Is it possible to have a gmail account other than my username?

I would like:

[email protected]

I can PM someone my real name if this is going to work!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


Another question: Is it possible to have a gmail account other than my username?

I would like:

[email protected]

I can PM someone my real name if this is going to work!


You'll get [email protected] by default, just to make things all match up for us if we ever need to cross-reference. I have set up some aliases for folks in the past, though, if they wished to have their [email protected].


----------



## charliehorse55

Can't seem to find where I change the color of my username to grey? I've looked all through the options panel and I can't find it anywhere







.

Loving the custom user title through

<<--


----------



## zodac

http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editusergroups

Choose "Overclocked".


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editusergroups

Choose "Overclocked".









Z's the man


----------



## charliehorse55

Thanks


----------



## ULAWE

Overclocked Account Subscription
Item# 36fcefd3d653f22ebbd5ce5fc56ee416$12.50 USD1$12.50 USD

Can anyone activate me?


----------



## zodac

Create a ticket here:
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3


----------



## Senator

Just curious...There were no guidelines as to the turnaround time on an account upgrade except for the phrase, 'and an admin or moderator will take care of it promptly.'

Not my intent to stir anyone up, just curious how long it's taken others in the past to get their accounts upgraded?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

it is usually within 48 hours


----------



## RAFFY

I am looking to get "overclocked" but am wondering what this means... "Complementary "Ongoing" Access = Free to anyone with 250 rep and have been at Overclock.net for 1 year."


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


I am looking to get "overclocked" but am wondering what this means... "Complementary "Ongoing" Access = Free to anyone with 250 rep and have been at Overclock.net for 1 year."


It means that once you get to that point, the Overclocked account is free and stays free as long as you remain registered.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


It means that once you get to that point, the Overclocked account is free and stays free as long as you remain registered.


So i basically its a 1time fee if i reach 250 rep within a year? Ok cool im in also any discounts on appliques if i purchase both at the same time?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


So i basically its a 1time fee if i reach 250 rep within a year? Ok cool im in also any discounts on appliques if i purchase both at the same time?


If you decide not to buy the account before 250 rep + 1 year, then there isn't even a one-time fee. You simply submit a ticket once you do get to that point and the Overclocked account will be fully activated (not immediately, mind you, it requires a manager, usually The_Manual, to do it).

Edit; and no, an Overclocked account doesn't provide any discounts on our merchandise.


----------



## 161029

Paying for extra? This sucks but I don't blame you. Costs money to keep the site up.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Paying for extra? This sucks but I don't blame you. Costs money to keep the site up.


How does this suck? This site has taken me from a computer noob to a pretty knowledgeable computer enthusiast. I have no problem helping out the site and donating a couple bucks.


----------



## TheReciever

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12422853*
> Paying for extra? This sucks but I don't blame you. Costs money to keep the site up.


If you reach 250 Rep, and have been a member of the site for a year, the feature is free.









It only costs you if you want it to and does not limit your access to the site.


----------



## kcuestag

I just paid for a 6 month access to have an Overclocked account, but I did not get any order number, just the transaction number from PayPal.

What should I do?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I just paid for a 6 month access to have an Overclocked account, but I did not get any order number, just the transaction number from PayPal.

What should I do?


Just hang onto that transaction ID.







It is, essentially, your receipt for the purchase. It looks as though your account on the forums is set up properly, so now all that is left is for you to make a ticket if you'd like your email address setup.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Just hang onto that transaction ID.







It is, essentially, your receipt for the purchase. It looks as though your account on the forums is set up properly, so now all that is left is for you to make a ticket if you'd like your email address setup.


Alright, thanks!

I definitely want an email address


----------



## kcuestag

Is there any way to import my emails from my old @gmail.com account to my new @overclocked.net account?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12439381*
> Is there any way to import my emails from my old @gmail.com account to my new @overclocked.net account?


Sure is - we run our mail on the Google Apps platform, so exporting a CSV of your contacts and importing it into your @overclocked.net account should be pretty flawless.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12439567*
> Sure is - we run our mail on the Google Apps platform, so exporting a CSV of your contacts and importing it into your @overclocked.net account should be pretty flawless.


Done already!









Thank you!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Is there any way to import my emails from my old @gmail.com account to my new @overclocked.net account?


As Chipp said, you should be able to import and export with ease.

I would also like to note that you can have either email setup to forward to any email you want.

So your old email can be setup to forward all your mail to your new Overclocked.net email.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

So when do you get a overclocked account?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT*


So when do you get a overclocked account?


When you pay for one
or
When you are a member on the site for 1 year and have 250 REP.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


When you pay for one
or
When you are a member on the site for 1 year and have 250 REP.


Thanks champ.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT*


Thanks champ.










No problem.

Also, the requirements are a minimum.

So if you were here for more than a year, and have over 250 REP you can setup an account an any time.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


As Chipp said, you should be able to import and export with ease.

I would also like to note that you can have either email setup to forward to any email you want.

So your old email can be setup to forward all your mail to your new Overclocked.net email.


Awesome, thank you very much.

I set it up to import all of my emails from my "old" (Just few days old haha!) @gmail.com account to my new @overclocked.net.

Tonight it's done almost all the import, still about 600 emails left.

Does that also automatically import the folders I've had on my old Gmail?

Thanks again!


----------



## Tator Tot

I cannot answer that question as I haven't tried to import anything to my Overclocked.net email (it's all used for OCN business.)

I have my emails organized though; Personal, Web Signup stuff, School, OCN, Work, etc.

I like to keep them all separate.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I cannot answer that question as I haven't tried to import anything to my Overclocked.net email (it's all used for OCN business.)

I have my emails organized though; Personal, Web Signup stuff, School, OCN, Work, etc.

I like to keep them all separate.


Ah alright, well it's still got like 2,000 emails left to import from my old @gmail.com account, so maybe between those emails there are my folders









I imported last week from my hotmail to my gmail account and it did move the folders too! So hoping it does the same on my new overclocked.net email









Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

It's still Google Aps, so it should move the folders then.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's still Google Aps, so it should move the folders then.


Thank you for all the help









I really didn't get Overclocked account just for the email, but more likely for supporting this forums costs and maintenance.

Just can't live without this forum


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thank you for all the help









I really didn't get Overclocked account just for the email, but more likely for supporting this forums costs and maintenance.

Just can't live without this forum










Don't forget the custom user title too.


----------



## runeazn

how much gmail space do you have







?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


how much gmail space do you have







?


I used 500Mb out of 8Gb so far, still need to import another ~1200 emails.

But I think Gmail space gets bigger and bigger each day?

Even if not, 8Gb is just crazy for email lol


----------



## Chipp

For mass-migration of old emails, setting up IMAP from your old account to your new would likley be your best bet. The Google documentation describes that in pretty good detail, and since IMAP is a generic spec it will work with many providers aside from just Gmail.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12446626*
> For mass-migration of old emails, setting up IMAP from your old account to your new would likley be your best bet. The Google documentation describes that in pretty good detail, and since IMAP is a generic spec it will work with many providers aside from just Gmail.


What I did was:

1. Go into Mail Settings
2. Accounts tab
3. "Get mail from other accounts"

Added my old @gmail.com account, and it started importing my emails to my new overclocked.net account, is that how I was supposed to do it?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Complementary "Ongoing" Access = Free to anyone with 250 rep and have been at Overclock.net for 1 year.


Does this mean that I could get an overclocked account now for free, or that I would have to pay the first month, then get it for free past that time?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Does this mean that I could get an overclocked account now for free, or that I would have to pay the first month, then get it for free past that time?


You'd get it free.

However, if you check next to your folding postbit, you already have an Overclocked account.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You'd get it free.

However, if you check next to your folding postbit, you already have an Overclocked account.


Oh, snap. Now to go change my user title


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Oh, snap. Now to go change my user title










Yep.







Everything but the email address is set up automatically. If you would like the @overclocked.net email, you can create a private ticket and The_Manual will set it up for you ASAP!


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12595287*
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything but the email address is set up automatically. If you would like the @overclocked.net email, you can create a private ticket and The_Manual will set it up for you ASAP!


Thanks, but I can't see myself using it. Saves you guys some work and storage space I guess


----------



## Z Overlord

perhaps bigger avatar dimensions (or file size) should be added for this? I'd buy it in an instant


----------



## kcuestag

Hey guys, I've got a question...

The @ overclocked.net email I got, is it lifetime email? Or will it expire some day?

Because I really like that domain, and the fact that I can use it via gmail, it's really cool, I would like it to be my permanent email for my whole life









Thanks.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12698985*
> Hey guys, I've got a question...
> 
> The @ overclocked.net email I got, is it lifetime email? Or will it expire some day?
> 
> Because I really like that domain, and the fact that I can use it via gmail, it's really cool, I would like it to be my permanent email for my whole life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Realistically, as long as we own the overclocked.net domain name that email address will continue to work. You may be able to access your existing emails in the future if at some point years from now that domain is no longer active, but, for new incoming mail to continue to work you'd be dependent upon the overclocked.net domain having it's mail records properly pointing to Google.

I am by no means implying that we're foreseeing a shutdown on that domain, I just want to make sure you're aware of what is actually dependent there to keep the email flowing. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12705787*
> Realistically, as long as we own the overclocked.net domain name that email address will continue to work. You may be able to access your existing emails in the future if at some point years from now that domain is no longer active, but, for new incoming mail to continue to work you'd be dependent upon the overclocked.net domain having it's mail records properly pointing to Google.
> 
> I am by no means implying that we're foreseeing a shutdown on that domain, I just want to make sure you're aware of what is actually dependent there to keep the email flowing. Hope that makes sense.


Thanks for clearing it up for me.

I use my overclocked.net email as my main and only email right now


----------



## kcuestag

I've got some trouble since this morning:



For some reason, my Folders dissapeared on the left, I no longer see my Inbox, Spam... etc

And I can't see the top links either that take me to Settings or Logout...

How can I get them back? I didn't really touch anything... I mean, I was drunk last night, but I don't reckong going into Gmail, I only played some BC2 lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Clear your cookies/cache and come back to it.

I've had a similar issue with Gmail in the past and that fixed it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Clear your cookies/cache and come back to it.

I've had a similar issue with Gmail in the past and that fixed it.


Thank you! I'll give it a try, I just logged from my laptop and everything seems fine, so yeah, I'll try clearing the cookies/cache









Thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

I cleaned everything (History, Cache, Cookies, Saved settings), still get the same issue.

Anything else I could try?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I cleaned everything (History, Cache, Cookies, Saved settings), still get the same issue.

Anything else I could try?


Well it's definitely isolated to your browser or machine.

You could try re-installing the browser as that may help.


----------



## kcuestag

Can't seem to fix my issue, it does work fine on Internet Explorer, but I hate that, on Firefox it won't load properly, even if I remove history, cache, and cookies.

What can I do? I don't want to uninstall and lose my bookmarks.


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like the issue is caused by AdBlock Plus on Firefox...

Anyway to tell that Addon to stop blocking my email inbox banners?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12816061*
> Looks like the issue is caused by AdBlock Plus on Firefox...
> 
> Anyway to tell that Addon to stop blocking my email inbox banners?


You should be able to add an exception for that domain name.


----------



## kcuestag

Well, I changed my filter list to a newer one, looks like it no longer blocks it


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump, get your Overclocked account !


----------



## kcuestag

Hey guys, I've got a problem I hope you guys can help me with.



I don't know why that keeps appearing at my email's signature?

Even if I remove it, it comes back later for some reason.

All I want as a signature is my name and email, for example:

Kevin Cuesta XXXXXX
[email protected]

But for some reason those broken images and "WebRep" keep appearing into my signature (Right below my name and email), how can I prevent this?


----------



## pjBSOD

Question. If you get the 250 rep and have been here for over a year, do you automatically have free access to the grey username and user title? Or do you have to pay $5 and then after the subscription expires you have on-going access for no cost?

Thanks


----------



## zodac

Instant free access; you just need to make a ticket for it.


----------



## pjBSOD

Thank you, Zodac


----------



## Shane1244

Where do you make the ticket?


----------



## kcuestag

Here: http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3


----------



## Shane1244

Thank you sir!


----------



## kcuestag

You're welcome


----------



## Shane1244

How does one even find that page anyways? I can't find the link for it anywhere on the home page?









EDIT! Nvm, I found it.

/is blind


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Right here


----------



## Shane1244

I'm having trouble adding my account to gmail.

Is my Username [email protected] or just shane1244? and my password is obviously my forum password? ALSO, Port is the default 110?


----------



## kcuestag

Did you make a ticket first?

Your Overclocked.net email won't exist until you open up a ticket and the Admin creates it for you.

Meanwhile you'll have to wait.

He will generate a password for you that you should change as soon as he gives it to you, but the email does not create automatically by a bot, you'll have to wait until your ticket is answered


----------



## Shane1244

I did, and then I noticed soon after that I have the postbit?

and haha okay, I thought it was all automatic xD


----------



## De-Zant

So wait.. Does the basic overclocked account activate automatically without a ticket? Just need a ticket for the email?

Asking because I'm so close to the OCed account here. 20 reps and little over a month.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12986132*
> I did, and then I noticed soon after that I have the postbit?
> 
> and haha okay, I thought it was all automatic xD


The postbit enables automatically once you got 250 REP.

The email account does NOT, you'll have to wait for your ticket to be answered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12986135*
> So wait.. Does the basic overclocked account activate automatically without a ticket? Just need a ticket for the email?
> 
> Asking because I'm so close to the OCed account here. 20 reps and little over a month.


Read above


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hey guys, I've got a problem I hope you guys can help me with.



I don't know why that keeps appearing at my email's signature?

Even if I remove it, it comes back later for some reason.

All I want as a signature is my name and email, for example:

Kevin Cuesta XXXXXX
[email protected]

But for some reason those broken images and "WebRep" keep appearing into my signature (Right below my name and email), how can I prevent this?


Anyone?

I am tired of having to remove those broken weird links and text all the time when I email someone, I don't know what's going on


----------



## Chipp

Do you use Avast AntiVirus, perhaps?

https://support.avast.com/index.php?...barticleid=740


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;13003605*
> Do you use Avast AntiVirus, perhaps?
> 
> https://support.avast.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=740


Yes I do, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## rocstar96

I'm jelly


----------



## De-Zant

Today is the day. I'm gonna get my black name.









I read the last 60 posts, but it is still unclear to me. Does the thing activate without creating a ticket?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Today is the day. I'm gonna get my black name.









I read the last 60 posts, but it is still unclear to me. Does the thing activate without creating a ticket?


You will get the postbit automatically but you need to create a ticket to get the user group and e-mail account activated. Wait to do that until you get a postbit; if you don't get one by the next day, go ahead and do the ticket.


----------



## De-Zant

What do I write in to the ticket? Just that I am now in posession of an overclocked account, and would like for the user group to be activated? (Not really in need of an email, no need to create one for me. Yet.)


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Just note that you want full activation of the Overclocked account, that will also get the user group set for the darker name when that happens.


----------



## De-Zant

I wonder when the exact time was when I joined OCN. Don't know when I'm supposed to turn a year old here. Today or tonight. :/


----------



## zodac

The_Manual is accurate to the day, not the minute.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The_Manual is accurate to the day, not the minute.











I thought the postbit was automatic, and therefore at least to the hour. And it's now the 21st. If it the accurate time don't matter, why would CC suggest for me to wait for the postbit?


----------



## zodac

Oh, the postbit. My bad. I imagine that's with the daily site refresh as with the Folding postbits.

Can't remember when that is though... usually overnight from my end.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


If it the accurate time don't matter, why would CC suggest for me to wait for the postbit?


This is to ensure that you are actually set to have the account completed, so there are no discrepancies between getting it fully manually activated rather than seeing that the system has you halfway there and just needing the user group set through complete activation. I imagine it won't matter either way but it's probably easier to wait just a bit longer.


----------



## De-Zant

I never submitted a ticket and I got what I wanted.

Is there any use to submit a ticket now..?


----------



## zodac

Email address?


----------



## De-Zant

I think I stated I didn't want that before as well.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I never submitted a ticket and I got what I wanted.

Is there any use to submit a ticket now..?


You have to if you want to get your @Overclocked.net email account.


----------



## De-Zant

No other reasons to do it?

I think i'm going to hold off from creating the email for now. I have no need / want for one, but I might in the future. I can just create a ticket at that point.


----------



## kcuestag

Then there's no need in creating one.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I really think you should get more avatar and sig space, then i'd be more willing to "pony" up. Yuck yuck yuck......


----------



## blackbalt89

I'm wondering if there's some kind of special dance I'm supposed to do to activate my "overclocked" account for getting 250 rep. I got three flames on Sunday but nothing has come to me.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> I'm wondering if there's some kind of special dance I'm supposed to do to activate my "overclocked" account for getting 250 rep. I got three flames on Sunday but nothing has come to me.


I've set you up, sorry for the wait! It seem the auto-promotion is being a little sluggish this week.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> I've set you up, sorry for the wait! It seem the auto-promotion is being a little sluggish this week.


Awesome.

Chipp <3


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> I'm wondering if there's some kind of special dance I'm supposed to do to activate my "overclocked" account for getting 250 rep. I got three flames on Sunday but nothing has come to me.


QFT.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> I'm wondering if there's some kind of special dance I'm supposed to do to activate my "overclocked" account for getting 250 rep. I got three flames on Sunday but nothing has come to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QFT.
Click to expand...

The ticket system is down right now but you can send an e-mail to [email protected] to get your Overclocked account fixed.


----------



## kzinti1

After the ticket system is back up, will I be notified before my subscription expires?

I think it's about that time. I can't find the mss. sent back and forth when I first signed up.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> The ticket system is down right now but you can send an e-mail to [email protected] to get your Overclocked account fixed.


is that really @overclock.net, or @overclocke*d*.net?

I have the same issue. Got my 250 Rep the other day, and my third flame, but no account yet.







Just want to make sure I'm emailing the right address. Hell, I'll just send it to both to make sure.


----------



## Philistine

Its overclock.net. Overclocke*d*.net is what members get for overclocked accounts. Overclock.net is for staff. The distinction is there to to differentiate staff from forum members.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The manager account and I believe the admin account is overclock.net but the rest of the accounts are overclocked.net (including staff)


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The manager account and I believe the admin account is overclock.net but the rest of the accounts are overclocked.net (including staff)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> Its overclock.net. Overclocke*d*.net is what members get for overclocked accounts. Overclock.net is for staff. The distinction is there to to differentiate staff from forum members.


Thanks, I got it when I was looking at the main page for the Overclocked account.


----------



## firestorm1

im trying to sign up for the overclock.net account, but paypal is not accpeting my bank card or credit card. ive had this problem a few times before using these 2 cards, thats why i stopped using paypal. i bank through chase and my credit card is through them as well. is there any other form of payment that is accepted?

thanks


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> im trying to sign up for the overclock.net account, but paypal is not accpeting my bank card or credit card. ive had this problem a few times before using these 2 cards, thats why i stopped using paypal. i bank through chase and my credit card is through them as well. is there any other form of payment that is accepted?
> 
> thanks


Unfortunately PayPal is our only payment processor at this time.







Perhaps your bank has a solution with a temporary card, or you have a friend/relative who would be willing to help you out?


----------



## firestorm1

no, not of the top of my head. my sister and i use the same bank. and i dont have anyone close that i can get in contact with.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Unfortunately PayPal is our only payment processor at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your bank has a solution with a temporary card, or you have a friend/relative who would be willing to help you out?


This is completely off-topic, but, what's up with the computers you have listed? It seems to me that the GM of OCN would have the most OC'd computer(s) on the site.

Kind of like the GM of Daimler-Benz driving a Hyundai!


----------



## Jayjr1105

I see people without the overclocked account "flame" and less than 250 rep... how do these people still have custom titles? Thx


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I see people without the overclocked account "flame" and less than 250 rep... how do these people still have custom titles? Thx


They pay for an OCN account. They support OCN and in return get those abilities.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH*
> 
> They pay for an OCN account. They support OCN and in return get those abilities.


But they don't have the tiny flame logo below their trader rating that typically signifies they have an overclocked account. You are a perfect example, do you have an overclocked account? I don't see the flame next to your gallery icon.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KusH*
> 
> They pay for an OCN account. They support OCN and in return get those abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they don't have the tiny flame logo below their trader rating that typically signifies they have an overclocked account. You are a perfect example, do you have an overclocked account? I don't see the flame next to your gallery icon.
Click to expand...

No I don't have an OCN account. Are you taking about my 2 flames that I have? If so I think that's done by rep count.


----------



## pjBSOD

In order to get an Overclocked account, afaik there are only _three_ ways:

1. Reach 1 year of membership and 250 rep, you then contact The Manual and get it for free.

2. Donate to OCN and get it for a limited time.

3. Every now and then admin will do a contest in which one of the lesser prizes is a certain amount of Overclocked account time.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH*
> 
> No I don't have an OCN account. Are you taking about my 2 flames that I have? If so I think that's done by rep count.


No, the tiny little flame below the "R" in Trader Rating. Look at E-Peen's info...

And how do you have "PC Gamer" under your name without an overclocked account or minimum 250 rep?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KusH*
> 
> No I don't have an OCN account. Are you taking about my 2 flames that I have? If so I think that's done by rep count.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the tiny little flame below the "R" in Trader Rating. Look at E-Peen's info...
> 
> And how do you have "PC Gamer" under your name without an overclocked account or minimum 250 rep?
Click to expand...

While custom ones are only for OC'd members, all users have a selection to choose from. Go to "My Profile"> "Edit Community Profile", and choose from the menu like so:


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> While custom ones are only for OC'd members, all users have a selection to choose from. Go to "My Profile"> "Edit Community Profile", and choose from the menu like so:


Thank you much. exactly the answer I have been searching for.


----------



## HobieCat

I just got my 3rd flame (250 rep); so how do I go about getting an @overclocked.net email account?

I know I read it somewhere, but I can't seem to remember where.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> 1. Reach 1 year of membership and 250 rep, you then contact The Manual and get it for free.


----------



## HobieCat

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## OC-Guru

I'm so Overclocked right now!


----------



## {Unregistered}

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> In order to get an Overclocked account, afaik there are only _three_ ways:
> 1. Reach 1 year of membership and 250 rep, you then contact The Manual and get it for free.
> 2. Donate to OCN and get it for a limited time.
> 3. Every now and then admin will do a contest in which one of the lesser prizes is a certain amount of Overclocked account time.
> *4. Become part of the OCN Staff.*


Fixed.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{Unregistered}*
> 
> Fixed.


I want to become part of the OCN staff?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Incoming 1 year subscription.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Rep? Whats rep?..lolz
I think this needs changed to members that have been here for 3 years or longer...


----------



## KSIMP88

OK, how do I change my account settings now?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Go to your profile page and click edit account details.


----------



## KSIMP88

Thank you sir!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Beam me up Scotty, just signed up for my overclocked account.


----------



## StormX2

I just hit 250 rep

what do I do


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I just hit 250 rep
> 
> what do I do


Your account goes Overclocked automatically but to set up the email you need PM The_Manual


----------



## StormX2

excellent! thank you ;p

and thank you Chipp for the user title fix


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Might be a dumb question, I'm fairly sure my Overclocked account should expire soon but I can't remember the exact date so I was wondering if there was somewhere I could check that out?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Looks like it has expired already as you have lost the little flame in your postbit and your name is the normal blue colour.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Aight thanks.

Could be nice to have some kind of reminder sent in the form of a PM and/or email at said address when it's about to expire.

Time to renew for another year then


----------



## muels7

I just have a question about the OCN email address. Is it actually a gmail account or is it just a standard email running through google? I was trying to set up access to it through the gmail app on my phone and it couldn't connect.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muels7*
> 
> I just have a question about the OCN email address. Is it actually a gmail account or is it just a standard email running through google? I was trying to set up access to it through the gmail app on my phone and it couldn't connect.


We run our email through Google Apps, though you must be sure to contact The Manual via PM to request your account be setup.







Email addresses are not linked to the forum-side perks.


----------



## muels7

Well my email is setup. I was just wondering if it would work through the gmail app on my android phone or if I have to use the standard email app


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muels7*
> 
> Well my email is setup. I was just wondering if it would work through the gmail app on my android phone or if I have to use the standard email app


You'll be able to use the Gmail app.


----------



## muels7

Ok thanks. I figured out what I was doing wrong. I was using overclock.net instead of overclocked.net as the domain.


----------



## Asiqduah

Just out of curiosity how long does it take for your account to change to an overclocked account after your payment is completed with Paypal?

Edit: Nevermind it's changed now


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Just bought a year. You guys totally deserve the money for running a great forum!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Just bought a month to give it a go!

You guys have helped me out in a lot of situations so I'm going to start giving back something other then just advice.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Just bought a month to give it a go!
> 
> You guys have helped me out in a lot of situations so I'm going to start giving back something other then just advice.


----------



## Matt-Matt

I hate to be annoying/bump an old thread again but I'm yet to receive confirmation on my overclocked.net email that I requested in the email I sent to [email protected]?

I've gotten all the other forum benefits though and it's great!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I hate to be annoying/bump an old thread again but I'm yet to receive confirmation on my overclocked.net email that I requested in the email I sent to [email protected]?
> 
> I've gotten all the other forum benefits though and it's great!


Hey there,

Please contact The_Manual (Forum Manager) and he will get you set up for sure


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I hate to be annoying/bump an old thread again but I'm yet to receive confirmation on my overclocked.net email that I requested in the email I sent to [email protected]?
> 
> I've gotten all the other forum benefits though and it's great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> Please contact The_Manual (Forum Manager) and he will get you set up for sure
Click to expand...

Cheers!


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> ##- Please type your reply above this line -##
> Hello --,
> 
> Your request (234) has been received by Overclock Support and is being reviewed by our staff. You should hear back from us within 48 hours.
> 
> To add additional comments, please reply to this email.


This was 3..almost 4 days ago.


----------



## dman811

You see the small flame under your avatar? That indicates that you have an overclocked account.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You see the small flame under your avatar? That indicates that you have an overclocked account.


I can see that..I was actually referring to the email, but that has been resolved.


----------



## Boyd

I am looking into getting an overclocked account. I have a question

Can I use my overclock email account into registering it to websites like steam / origin for example?

Or if I want to purchase a package from humble bundle, can I use my overclocked email address?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I am looking into getting an overclocked account. I have a question
> 
> Can I use my overclock email account into registering it to websites like steam / origin for example?
> 
> Or if I want to purchase a package from humble bundle, can I use my overclocked email address?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Absolutely, Overclocked mail is just a custom domained Gmail, so everything you can use with Gmail, you can use with overclocked mail.

The only exception I have found is G+.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Absolutely, Overclocked mail is just a custom domained Gmail, so everything you can use with Gmail, you can use with overclocked mail.
> 
> The only exception I have found is G+.


Great !
This is starting to look very promising. Thank you for your input B&B.


----------



## dman811

That exception is one part I really enjoy.


----------



## tom.slick

Where can I put in a support ticket? My account is no longer receiving email, I can still send, but I am not receiving new emails.

more details

Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

[email protected]

Technical details of permanent failure:
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the server for the recipient domain overclocked.net by mx.hover.com.cust.hostedemail.com. [216.40.42.4].

The error that the other server returned was:
554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied


----------



## ozlay

Is this offer still valid?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yep.


----------



## Wr3cklessAnt1cs

How do i get an email set up? i tried to email [email protected] but it returned an error saying that email address doesn't exist


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wr3cklessAnt1cs said:


> How do i get an email set up? i tried to email [email protected] but it returned an error saying that email address doesn't exist


Please send a message to The_Manual and he will gladly help  

The OP to this thread will be updated later today to reflect the recent changes.


----------



## fido

love the idea  i will sub on July

mainly coz i hate adds + love to support this forums


----------



## Ictinike

Sorry to necro a post but got my @Overclock.net account years ago and successfully logged in just a few minutes ago to setup 2FA and new password but now it's telling me the account is disabled.

I was happily going through and deleting some old email and spam which must have triggered the disable due to 'suspicious activity' even though I had re-logged in using 2FA. Seems odd but telling me to notify my email admin. Would that be here or would a PM work?

Sorry and thanks! Been away for a few years and wanted to use it again on OCN forums.










Cheers,
~Ictinike


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Ictinike said:


> Sorry to necro a post but got my @Overclock.net account years ago and successfully logged in just a few minutes ago to setup 2FA and new password but now it's telling me the account is disabled.
> 
> I was happily going through and deleting some old email and spam which must have triggered the disable due to 'suspicious activity' even though I had re-logged in using 2FA. Seems odd but telling me to notify my email admin. Would that be here or would a PM work?
> 
> Sorry and thanks! Been away for a few years and wanted to use it again on OCN forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ~Ictinike


Please feel free to direct this query to The_Manual who will be able to help.


----------



## Ictinike

Thanks Admin! <3


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Ictinike said:


> Thanks Admin! <3


No problem, I have also made him aware personally so you should get sorted soon


----------



## chunkII123

*Right then...*

I won a lifetime Overclocked account in the February 2015 foldathon, and as far as I knew everything was confirmed. I have the PMs with The_Manual with confirmation, and Dman811 stating it was in fact lifetime... Anyhow nothing is applied to my account, I can't access the email, etc... Would someone perhaps be able to help? Mods?

-Deuce

Edit: alas I too am sorry for necroing this ancient thread... (Also I spelled The_Manual wrong like a doofus)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

chunkII123 said:


> I won a lifetime Overclocked account in the February 2015 foldathon, and as far as I knew everything was confirmed. I have the PMs with The_Manual with confirmation, and Dman811 stating it was in fact lifetime... Anyhow nothing is applied to my account, I can't access the email, etc... Would someone perhaps be able to help? Mods?
> 
> -Deuce
> 
> Edit: alas I too am sorry for necroing this ancient thread... (Also I spelled The_Manual wrong like a doofus)


Have you contacted The_Manual to sort your email access ?


----------



## sprayingmango

Just signed up for my yearly premium account, how long does it take for the features to activate? Just curious. Been a lurker since 2010 and looking to be more active on here


----------



## ENTERPRISE

sprayingmango said:


> Just signed up for my yearly premium account, how long does it take for the features to activate? Just curious. Been a lurker since 2010 and looking to be more active on here


If it is not with you in 24 hours please send me a PM


----------

